# 6.16 cents Rice Bran oil Lowes



## zolveria (Jul 2, 2018)

6 dollar 3 gallons


----------



## amd (Jul 8, 2018)

Dang enablers. I picked up 2 after dropping my son off at college for the week. Mine expire end of December.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just got back from having them refund me the price difference.

DON'T let them tell you that you can't.  If you bought it with in 90 days you should be able to do it. 
OR tell them that you will go home, pick them up, bring them for refund and rebuy it.
Just ask for a supervisor if there is an issue.


----------



## earlene (Jul 10, 2018)

Good for you, Lin!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 10, 2018)

Seriously, this make sit like 2 CENTS an Ounce ! well worth going to get the money back.
I do like it in the soaps too, not any real difference in the feel compared to OO, at least not to me.  Maybe a bit less slimy ??


----------



## amd (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm curious to see the difference between RBO and OO soaps too. Even at regular price (I think my current gallon from soapers choice was $13, but I also had to pay shipping) RBO might help bring soap costs down. I was hesitant to try a reformulation because most of my customers don't recognize RBO, but they know OO. Of course only 1 in every 20 or so people actually stop and read the label before they buy from me, so maybe it doesn't matter. Might be a good talking point.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 10, 2018)

FYI, RBO is suppose to be REALLY healthy !  search it and it has a very high smoke point.

most people don't read labels much   I did lower my RBO a bit to add in more Shea.
But at 2 Cents an oz......


----------



## earlene (Jul 10, 2018)

amd said:


> I'm curious to see the difference between RBO and OO soaps too. Even at regular price (I think my current gallon from soapers choice was $13, but I also had to pay shipping) RBO might help bring soap costs down. I was hesitant to try a reformulation because most of my customers don't recognize RBO, but they know OO. Of course only 1 in every 20 or so people actually stop and read the label before they buy from me, so maybe it doesn't matter. Might be a good talking point.




Well, as a single oil soap, RBO vs OO as a Castile, I can say it will need just as long a cure, if not longer if it's ever going to compete with a pure OO Castile.  That's just a sort of educated guess, based on my experiments with RBO as a single oil soap that is currently only 11 1/2 months old.  The only thing going for it is there is not snot.  It doesn't bubble as well as a 100% OO soap of the same age, in my experience.

As a regular part of the formula, I like RBO and have been using it right from the start.  I started out with RBO being about equal to OO or about 35-40% of the OO amount in many recipes.  Some of my all time favorites include about 25% RBO, and some of those have OO as well, while some do not.  I do have some favorites that don't have RBO in them, too, of course.  For a period of time, I stopped using it because I ran out or was traveling and needed to use fewer oils to make soap (it's easier not to have to have too many different ingredients when making soap while traveling.)


----------



## lucycat (Jul 11, 2018)

Am I late?  When was the price $6?  on-line it is still $24


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 11, 2018)

lucycat said:


> Am I late?  When was the price $6?  on-line it is still $24



I got mine a week and a half ago for 6.16.  I bought two then went back and got another this weekend


----------



## amd (Jul 11, 2018)

lucycat said:


> Am I late?  When was the price $6?  on-line it is still $24


I noticed that too on Sunday when I was checking online to make sure the store still had some before we hopped off the interstate. My store showed the $24 price but it was flagged with a clearance note. Got into the store and the price on the shelf matched $6.16. I think it's a safe bet that it is clearanced out everywhere.


----------



## earlene (Jul 12, 2018)

The same thing happened when I checked online when I first discovered the price reduction to $6.16. It didn't show on the first page, but did when I clicked on it for the next page, maybe the description page, then the sale price stuck as I navigated around the site.


----------



## lucycat (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for posting this.  I went to Lowe's yesterday afternoon and purchased 4 containers.  That will sure help me this fall to offset some of the costs of everything else that has been increasing.

I was told by the store clerk that they purchased the oil last fall for turkey frying at the holidays and had product that didn't sell.  So, I suspect they have learned from their mistake and won't over order again.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 12, 2018)

I grabbed one at the clearance price.  Rice Brand oil has a shelf life of about a year, and it's been sitting on the store shelf for almost that long.  The one that I bought expires 10/08/2018.  How about yours?


----------



## earlene (Jul 13, 2018)

It's not really an expiration date. It is a suggested 'best when used by' date.  If you add ROE and refrigerate, the potential shelf life may be extended. Whereas, if you store the bottle of oil in a very hot location (Like my garage in the summer) it may shorten the shelf life significantly.

I do always add ROE, but don't refrigerate because I don't have the space, but so far none of my RBO soaps have ever developed DOS even past the 'best use by' DATE.  However I don't think I have used RBO older than 2 years.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 13, 2018)

earlene said:


> It's not really an expiration date. It is a suggested 'best when used by' date.


Of course, I should have said "shelf life".  I just wanted to bring attention that it was there, and may be worthy of consideration, given that it's already 9 mo. into a 12 mo. shelf life.


----------

